# What's the biggest surge you've gotten?



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

3x is my biggest. I feel like it's hard to get more than 1.5 or so. People would rather just wait it out.


----------



## NoxiteLA (Jul 14, 2015)

3.6 on halloween


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

3 times in 1 night..

Oh wait, different kind of surge


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

highest I got was a 3 from nashville downtown To Stewarts ferry pike. That was a while back. Last week hit a 2.7 nashville to franklin 79.72 before ubers cut


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Last Saturday night I got a solid 5.0 surge that went 5.1 miles and a few minutes of waiting for $72


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

5x surge. Ride ended up being $94


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm really surprised people would even take an Uber at 5x surge. The cheap bastards in my market will wait it out if it's even at 2x. Because often I'll be deep inside the surge zone yet am getting pings from outside the surge.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

7.9 on Halloween night.

*DATE*
November 1, 2015
*DRIVER*
XXXXX
*VEHICLE*
Toyota Camry 
*REQUESTED VEHICLE*
uberX
*TIME*
11:31PM
*DURATION*
3:25
*MILES*
1.29
*FARE*
$25.40


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Last weekend. City FULL of Chicagoans for a Saturday night hockey and Sunday NFL matchup. 5.2 surge, $180.









Dude was wasted and lived in a mansion. I like wasted mansion dwellers. No tip so 1 star.

No, of course I didn't 1 star him!  He was a first time rider and I think his friend set up the app and pinged me because he was way too inebriated to have done it himself. I didn't ask. Friend probably laughing his ass off! Rich people pranks are the funniest!

I had no idea he was in the 5.2 area, I thought he was in a 2.3. I KNEW there was a 5.2 surge a mile ahead and STILL turned around and went 12 minutes south AND allowed a super drunk in my car. _Bird in the hand_ and _don't follow most of the rules you read on here written by drivers who don't like their work_.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

5.0


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

3.6 on Halloween twice.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

4.4 for 20 miles after a football game on Halloween night. 
After the game ended, all hell broke loose and the surge stayed above 2.5 for hours with constant pings.


----------



## fhgurl31 (Sep 29, 2015)

About two hours of work during a Memphis vs. Ole Miss game, a 4.9, 4.8, 3.5, and a 3


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Somewhere in the 5.5-6 range


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

5.6 at rodeo but only 6 miles. Once got a 2.8 select for 30 miles though.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

fhgurl31 said:


> About two hours of work during a Memphis vs. Ole Miss game, a 4.9, 4.8, 3.5, and a 3


Nice night!


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

9.8 Halloween 2014


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

3.8 on Halloween


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

4.6x on a home football game.

Our first few games of the year stayed around 3x surge all day long, before everyone in town started Ubering!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Halloween night 3.8 surge my highest


----------



## phxsuns1016 (Jun 28, 2015)

This was my biggest 6.5 on a XL after a Sunday night cowboy game. people were real nice, got a 20 dollar tip.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Muki said:


> 3x is my biggest. I feel like it's hard to get more than 1.5 or so. People would rather just wait it out.


Don't chase surges. Watch your phone and learn to anticipate them e.g. an event ending, people going to dinner from wealthy areas etc. I got a 5.6 on Halloween night from the casino, it was as high as 9.0 in Tempe, but that's a $hit show near the university.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

9.8x and 10x on NYE 2014


----------



## Tim Selleck (Sep 22, 2015)

9.0 Halloween this year


----------



## Chrisreese (Apr 19, 2015)

8.1


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

My two highest fares, not sure the surge rate (too lazy to do the math right now). My first weekend driving, and Halloween. Little Baptism by fire paid off.

*DATE*
November 1, 2015
*
REQUESTED VEHICLE*
uberX
*TIME*
2:15AM
*DURATION*
20:51
*MILES*
7.94
*FARE*
$45.94

*DATE*
November 1, 2015

*REQUESTED VEHICLE*
uberX
*TIME*
12:32AM
*DURATION*
17:52
*MILES*
16.66
*FARE*
$35.59


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

4.4x for a 24 mile trip. Fare ended up being $163.


----------



## PhillySun (Nov 16, 2015)

I unfortunately wasn't working but saw this surge Thanksgiving morning in South Philly


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

4.5x on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving this year in Portland, ME. They tried to initially stuff 7 people in my tiny Kia and I refused and took just 4 of them. They were 4 loudmouth guys going from the bar district to a strip club 5 miles away. The fare ended up being $60. Despite the fact that I refused to take 7 people, and the 4.5x surge I still have yet to see a ratings hit. I'm sure it's coming...


----------



## IndyND (Nov 27, 2015)

7.8 for Final Four in Indy. I saw it hit 8.9 for Stones Concert at Indy 500 track but I had some other special arrangements setup. Also had 4.9 this week on Wed night as heavy bar night...averaged 45/hour for 5 hours.


----------



## Seven (Nov 9, 2015)

6.9 on new year's eve in Memphis


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

5.9, NYE, Savannah. Never netted a 9.9.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

8.8 on New Year's Eve...


----------



## azolivas (Apr 6, 2015)

7.9 NYE


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

9.9 yay I win!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muki said:


> 3x is my biggest. I feel like it's hard to get more than 1.5 or so. People would rather just wait it out.


2x $72.00 on a $36.00trip.
It was 4:30a.m. airport trip. 
I felt bad. 
Guy was Uber driver from up north.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I try to avoid surge.


----------



## Sk8freak (Sep 25, 2015)

9.4


----------



## Seven (Nov 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I try to avoid surge.


Why?


----------



## Njhustle (Apr 9, 2015)

3.8x after taylor swift concert in metlife


----------



## killerkoala (Feb 7, 2016)

8.9x on new years in LA.... Previous highest was in the 6's down in San Diego. longest was from downtown SD to hollywood. awesome nighttime fare.


----------



## killerkoala (Feb 7, 2016)

Chrisreese said:


> 8.1


i think i saw this on the map that day!! was like wtf is going on out there?!!? apparently its the fairgrounds?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Couple 8.9s on NY in lb


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

8.9 and then the next ride was 8.6. New Year's Eve 2016


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

10X NYE.


----------



## redloh (Nov 6, 2015)

5.9 Friday before Mardi Gras in Mobile, AL


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

3.9X after Bruce Springsteen Concert in Sunrise, FL.
Never seen higher down in South Florida.


----------



## Jennifer G (Feb 16, 2016)

One of my friends got like 9x surge. We just took a ride over the weekend and it was 2.5 surge, but only came out to $15 for a 20 minute ride! Good thing rates are .4 base now lol


----------



## Uber_nomad (Nov 16, 2015)

Newyears eve that just passed 9.7x surge

Over $100 to go 3 miles


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Muki said:


> 3x is my biggest. I feel like it's hard to get more than 1.5 or so. People would rather just wait it out.


147.6X Phoenix to Dallas. I made $678,000.00 after uber took their cut. And I'm back at it today hoping for a similar trip. ¡¡¡I LOVE UBER!!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Jennifer G said:


> One of my friends got like 9x surge. We just took a ride over the weekend and it was 2.5 surge, but only came out to $15 for a 20 minute ride! Good thing rates are .4 base now lol


Something tells me you don't need surge & riders tip you often like 100% or more of the fare.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

The biggest surge i got was from the new jersey Devils at the Prudential Center. The surge was 5.7 and they needed to get to Newark International Airport which was about 5 miles away and the total fare was $45.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Had an 8.9 uber xl on nye. Had 6 ppl on acid get in. Took them 5.2 miles in 12 minutes and got $89 after Uber's fees. I've also had rides that netted me around $200 for 20 mile rides from 1st bank center to denver after concerts.


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 8, 2016)

Surge 9.8 on NYE Sydney. My only trip that crossed $175 in a single trip fares.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

4.5 on a rainy Monday evening from Pasadena to LAX. Passenger paid $190, I got $130 something. Got a five start rating from pax and a nice complement. (Account holder was the husband sending the pax (wife) home to Australia). I have absolutely no idea why I got a 4.5 surge unless there were no other drivers that had their LAX placard so the computer matched it to me.


----------



## PewberPie (Feb 11, 2016)

seen 9.4

picked up with 6.9, got $240. they realised halfway through that going to the final destination would have cost them around $700 so stopped the ride before.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

That's 


SMOTY said:


> View attachment 18663
> Halloween night 3.8 surge my highest


only 37 dollars. Wow. Not worth it. 8.9x during New Year's Eve. $234 20miles


----------



## Haylife (Mar 14, 2016)

6.1 a few weeks ago at Anaheim convention center


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

With the new driver app, lets hope we can all tap into some more $'s. Good Luck


----------



## Dodge Uber (Jan 30, 2016)

5.9 XL


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

5.9x, UberX, NYE... Athens, GA


----------

